# Any gamers here?



## Chewys_Mom (Jan 15, 2013)

just wondering both me and my hubby are. i play we both play pretty much anything. Gw2 is what i'm into right now. Just thought i'd drop a line and see who's out there


----------



## Nixxy (Jan 15, 2013)

Been an avid gamer my whole life! 

Mostly play Warcraft, these days.


----------



## PALOALTO (Jan 15, 2013)

My wife and I both play Starcraft 2...


----------



## cherylim (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a bit of a gamer, but mostly play Master System/Mega Drive (Genesis) games. More a collector than a gamer, but my fiancÃ© bought me a handheld system for Christmas which included some games I have sat on our bookcase and since it's handheld I'm actually playing them.

Other than that, I play the occasional Xbox or PC game.


----------



## Zouave (Jan 16, 2013)

I go through cycles of playing and not playing. Two faves are (on PC) Civilization V and (online) DDO or Dungeons and Dragons Online.


----------



## Spn785 (Jan 16, 2013)

Zouave said:


> I go through cycles of playing and not playing. Two faves are (on PC) Civilization V and (online) DDO or Dungeons and Dragons Online.



I used to play DDO, but lately I have been playing Megaten (Shin Megami Tensei) Imagine online. I really like RPGs, but I also am not really into the mainstream games, I haven't played a Final Fantasy game since 9.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 16, 2013)

I play GW2


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 16, 2013)

I buy GW2 but not yet play it. Is it good?


----------



## Chewys_Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

Gw2 is awesome!we are on the Fort Aspenwood server if you want to join us. My hubby and I play a whole bunch of stuff, Lego Lord of the Rings,Lego Star wars, fallout, fallout new vegas, Battlefield 3, mass effect 1,2,3, Gw2, Stars wars the old republic,Lord of the rings online like I said a whole lot of games


----------



## Heliopteryx (Jan 16, 2013)

I haven't had much time to do much besides homework this school year, but my favourites are Minecraft, Portal and Portal 2, and Planetside 2. I've been thinking of buying Guild Wars 2 as well, as soon as it goes on sale.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 17, 2013)

Chewys_Mom said:


> Gw2 is awesome!we are on the Fort Aspenwood server if you want to join us. My hubby and I play a whole bunch of stuff, Lego Lord of the Rings,Lego Star wars, fallout, fallout new vegas, Battlefield 3, mass effect 1,2,3, Gw2, Stars wars the old republic,Lord of the rings online like I said a whole lot of games



Lets see later. I'm different part of the globe and my experience playing Final Fantasy XI before, the different time zone sucks...

So any good forum for GW2 up there in the web?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 17, 2013)

guildwarsguru.com is a good forum site. Anyone play Left for Dead 2?


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks, I'm gonna check on the site.


----------



## mira_kaylee (Jan 18, 2013)

I play!  Minecraft, Happy Wars, Fable 2, Fable 3, Halo 4, Borderlands 1 and Borderlands 2, all on x-box 360.


----------



## chase thorn (Jan 18, 2013)

Minecraft... haha only system I have is a 64 with about 80+ plus games... So I only play MC on my mac these days


----------



## Nixxy (Jan 20, 2013)

Awesome to see so many with like interests outside of the obvious (Tortoises). 

I also love Minecraft! I am a huge gamer, so I pretty much play everything.

I've yet to try GW2, but I liked the first one, and play a lot of MMORPGs, so I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 21, 2013)

So who is doing PVP and WWW on GW2? Please share the most durable and annoying job there.

And is race selection influence on job versality?


----------



## Hauntmom (Jan 21, 2013)

My hubby and I are! We met playing dungeons and dragons lol then we played world of warcraft, portal 2, fable 3, minecraft, skyrim, all lotr's games, diablo 2 & 3, counter strike, star wars knights of the old republic, Mario, Zelda, and lots more.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jan 21, 2013)

All about battlefield 3


----------



## Tortus (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't do PC games. PS3 right now and someone's getting me another Xbox 360 for my birthday next month. 

I also have no idea what GW2 is.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 22, 2013)

Tortus said:


> I don't do PC games. PS3 right now and someone's getting me another Xbox 360 for my birthday next month.
> 
> I also have no idea what GW2 is.



Considering PS4 and XBOX 720 might be announced soon and price is predicted not that high, maybe better to wait for the event before deciding which one to get.

GW2 = guild wars 2, an mmorpg


----------



## Tortus (Jan 23, 2013)

Yellow Turtle said:


> Considering PS4 and XBOX 720 might be announced soon and price is predicted not that high, maybe better to wait for the event before deciding which one to get.
> 
> GW2 = guild wars 2, an mmorpg



I figure they'll be out soon. I already have the PS3, and someone else is buying the 360. I have a bunch of games for it but mine died 2 years ago. It was one of the launch systems with the RRoD problem. Got that fixed under warranty, then it died again.


----------



## Chewys_Mom (Jan 23, 2013)

Um we do WVW on GW2 but i'm not a big fan of PVP and it all depends if you can get with a good Zerg group ( the big guilds that do that are [GODS] and [PF] because they are pretty much JUST WVW guilds. The problem with WVW is that unless you have a commander tag (which costs 10 gold) and know what your doing then WVW is going to be near impossible because you can get jumped by the other servers and they hit hard lol.No race selection doesn't effect the crafting because everybody can do everything.
Battlefield 3 IS my husbands game HE ALWAYS PLAYS IT.

WVW- World Versus World


----------



## Chewys_Mom (Jan 31, 2013)

We also just started playing Tribes: Ascend on Steam which is really fun and it's free to play!!!!


----------



## cruiser12 (Feb 20, 2013)

Woo minecraft!


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Feb 21, 2013)

cruiser12 said:


> Woo minecraft!



Can we play together? Or is exchanging gamer IDs and Usernames not allowed on TFO?


----------



## cruiser12 (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't know, I could probly pm you.


----------



## ellen (Mar 4, 2013)

I play a free PC game called Vindictus. They just added a new town called Malina and I went nuts when I found the tortoise NPCs. I also cried when some friends and I tried the new jungle instance and they force you to kill tortoise monsters...  It's both my favorite and least favorite new release. 

I've never tried GW2, but a friend of mine did weapon texturing for that game before he graduated from college. I'm getting ready to transfer to the school in the fall. Hopefully.


----------



## Lasciels Toy (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild Wars 2 with my guild on Fort Aspenwood (small world)
Mass Effect 3 multiplayer


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 18, 2013)

I play a lot of COD on my 360, and the occasional round of TF2 on PC. also have portal 2 and the first l4d too. If anybody wants to play, PM me, I'm always down for something!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Mar 18, 2013)

I play mine craft, COD b.o 2, madden nfl, NCAA and a lot more! My gamertag is my profile name on here.


----------



## Rutagonzo (Mar 18, 2013)

I play more PC than anything. Tf2, MC, Ace of Spades. I've been really getting into Civ 5 lately.


----------

